# Shes our daughter and we'll name her what we like!!



## Lenny

Our daughter will be called Thio Grace Roberts and no its a bit strange but i love it and OH loves it, i wasnt expecting everybody to love it but i was expecting everybody to be respectful of the fact that this is our decision and thats that. 

But so far ive told me mam who said we cant name her that its horrible and when i told her we've already decided she turned round and said well i hope u change ure mind and walked away. OH dad said it was a horrible name and hopes we realize he will not be callin her that he said he will think up a nickname to call her, excuse me but Thio is our daughters name and he will call her by her name!!! ive heard that she will be bullied at school ive heard that all ppl will think about is the chipmunks and apparently all anybody will think about is some footballer that plays for arsenal. 

The way ppl are reacting ud think id named her bluebell madonna or something i love her name so much but ppl are making me feel bad i dont want to change it i just wish ppl wud respect my choice its not THAT bad surly :(

Sorry for the long rant guys


----------



## hubblybubbly

Hugs Hun.
Hopefully they'll come round. When we told mil our name, she just says..."well I'll be calling her rose". She hated the name, now she just calls her willow like the rest of us.

Stik with what you want, it'll all change when she's here.

And if you're anything like me, you won't announce th name of number two until its here! Then they can't complain.
X


----------



## MamaBear1

Hugs!

Just wait until she's born and Thio Grace becomes the name that belongs to that special little person, instead of just a name. They will grow to love that name because it will be attached to the darling little girl they love with their whole heart.


----------



## Lenny

Thanks guy i think ure right :)


----------



## Roma3

Hi Lenny,

I've had exactly the same! When people have kids of their own they can call them their own crap names, and those with kids have had their opportunity! It's your baby so that is that. End of!

How do you say Thio by the way?

Is it Tee-oh .... Or Thee- oh 

There is a little call at my nephews school called Tio and she is so cute! Lovely name :) x


----------



## ravenmel

I never reveal the name until baby is out and already named so people and the negative comments are less.Still got a few our daughter's name is Alva people kept saying why not Ava or Eva because we like Alva was all the answer they got. Everyone is dying to know new baby's name but I say I haven't picked it yet when I have of course.
It's your baby name her what you like.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Aw its horrible when people act this way hun, Do you pronounce it 'Thigh-O'? Good on your for sticking up to them. My friend had the same problem she wanted name her daughter Theo but everyone said it was a boys name and would get bullied ect and then she went off it and called her Thea. big hugs x


----------



## Lenny

yeah its Theo i just liked the spelling of Thio might change it bak thou if its confusing ppl lol yeah everybody says its a boys name but i think it would suit a girl just the same!!


----------



## try4girl2

I love the name and I would just ingore other people and if they can't call her by her name then they don't need to be involved. We named our youngest Gabriel and my dad hated it. But he has gotten over it for the most part. Every once in a while he calls him Gabbie but I think he now see how the name fits him. Enjoy the rest of your pregnacy.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hiya how about for a girl;
Andie
Brooke
Chloe
Courtney
Cianne
Farrah
Shana
Fable
Abney
Jasmine
Tilly
xx

ETA: Woops sorry posted this wrong thread! x


----------



## The Alchemist

I personally love it, like I said in your other thread.

People have their opinions, dear. Many think and like for a girl's name to be girly and feminine. But a name shouldn't be judged. 

You name her Theo and in time, your family and friends will grow into it. 

My friend is having a baby girl, due very soon. She will be naming her Charlie. I don't hear people making a commotion about Charlie for a girl? I don't why they must get so astonished and flabbergasted over Thio (or Theo)? Gosh, people, lol. 

And what I found funny from your other thread was that some people were giving you other names for your baby and you had never even asked for it. 

Don't worry about child bully. It's something you never know will happen so why hesitate on it? A kid with any name can be bullied for something. But this shouldn't be a major factor in your naming her. 

Hugs, dear. Theo is a catchy and unique name for her, really cute :)


----------



## Hennerrz

Heya, i can totally understand this. Iveknown i was pregnant since i was about 4/5 weeks so we got thinking of names relatively quick. 
For a girl we had Elena and Ashling. 
For a boy we had Eoghan and logan.

We got so much stick for eoghan(owen) tht it gt to the point where i didnt want to deal with it anymore that we struck it off the list. As it happens, were having a little girl, elena, but if we later have a boy itl b Logan david...and if theres another after eoghan may make an appearence.
I got told that a boy called eoghan would get bullied and teased, that hed spend his whole life explaining to people how to pronounce and spell his name. Well...my surname is hennessey, im 23 this week and still have to spell my name every time im asked for it. I used to get chicken and hen jokes in school....so knowing this y didnt my parents change my/their surname? Cos it doesnt matter and bcos its not what they wanted.

Your family should be respecting your choices, like op's have said, this is your baby, people can suggest how to treat/raise your child but certainly not tell you how to or undermine your decisions by doing it their way/calling them something different. When i babysit my cousins little one i always check their routine and discipline rules...id never dream of going "ok your mine until mummys back and were going to do things differently" 

Id personally just say to try and ignore them and when you talk about the baby, refer to them by the name youve chosen rather than "the baby" and theyl soon come round im sure. And once shes born theyl b too busy coo-ing to realise theyre calling her thio  xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Gorgeous name!
I had the same problem with my daughters name, but I ignored all the negative comments and still named her what I wanted. Now everyone says her name suits her and they couldn't imagine anything else being right for her.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Lenny said:


> yeah its Theo i just liked the spelling of Thio might change it bak thou if its confusing ppl lol yeah everybody says its a boys name but i think it would suit a girl just the same!!


Ahh i see, That's actually quite a nice way to spell it for a girl hun looks that little bit more feminine aswell which is a bonus. At the end of the day, If you and OH like it that is all that matters if the name sounds perfect to you both then i think you have found the right one, everyone else will come around ) xx


----------



## Lenny

Thank you guys iam still getting stick off everybody but we are coping well. i dont understand that like how everybody says Thio is a boys name yet nobody complains when ppl name there girls Charlie its the same thing. In my small town ive never met a boy or a girl called Thio so its not like she'll be in a classroom full of boys named Thio or anything.


----------



## mummyfin

If our baby is a boy we're calling it Thor, so imagine the stick we'll get for that! 

Everyone likes different names though, our 3 yr old is called Finlay (Fin usually) and although it's fairly common a few people still thought it was a strange choice!

It's so rude to insult a kid's name!

x x x


----------



## mummyfin

P.S. I actually think Thio is such a lovely name, if we weren't set on our girls name I would have been very tempted to steal it! :thumbup:

x x x


----------



## The Alchemist

mummyfin said:


> If our baby is a boy we're calling it Thor, so imagine the stick we'll get for that!
> 
> Everyone likes different names though, our 3 yr old is called Finlay (Fin usually) and although it's fairly common a few people still thought it was a strange choice!
> 
> It's so rude to insult a kid's name!
> 
> x x x

I LOVE the name Thor! :thumbup: And it's one of the boy's names on my list :winkwink:


----------



## skye93

Thio is a lovely name! Dont change it..
Its your baby no one else has the right to say its horrible.


----------



## sara1786

I'm sorry people do not like your choice of name. Hopefully, once baby comes and they hold her in their arms the name won't make any difference. You can name your child any name you want!


----------



## MissCherry15

I understand its your name choice, and everyone will always have their opinions. I agree with your family but i have no right and nor do they to tell you to change it xx


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Well, seeing as how you never asked your family's (or ANYONE else) to be the ultimate deciding opinion-giver, they should keep their opinions to themselves. It's YOUR (you and DH) child, you grew her, and you'll raise her. Everyone else can slough off.

Btw, I know how you feel. I told my MIL the names we had picked out for future children. She laughed and said my girl's name sounded stripper-esque. My sister and I looked at each other and replied at the same time. "It was our grandmother's name.":dohh:


----------



## The Alchemist

Ginger_Bee said:


> Well, seeing as how you never asked your family's (or ANYONE else) to be the ultimate deciding opinion-giver, they should keep their opinions to themselves. It's YOUR (you and DH) child, you grew her, and you'll raise her. Everyone else can slough off.
> 
> Btw, I know how you feel. I told my MIL the names we had picked out for future children. *She laughed and said my girl's name sounded stripper-esque.* My sister and I looked at each other and replied at the same time. *"It was our grandmother's name."*:dohh:

Hehehe...A friend of ours said that our lo's name sounded stripper-esque too, but he was just joking, of course. But I have had people snarl (indirectly, ifkwim) at the names I had chosen at the beginning of my pregnancy. I don't give a hoot, MY KID!


----------



## Kasal

Thio is really cute and not too boyish at all, weve been looking at calling our girl lenny funnily enough!! x is that your full name or nickname x


----------



## Liesje

If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life. 
We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Seriously, though. It's THIO. It's freaking cute, and by any standard NOT that terrible!

It's not like she's naming her kid Chlamydia, or Latrine, or Pap Smear, or Doughnut Face, or Witch's Tit!:dohh:


----------



## Lynzeigh

Lenny said:


> Our daughter will be called Thio Grace Roberts and no its a bit strange but i love it and OH loves it, i wasnt expecting everybody to love it but i was expecting everybody to be respectful of the fact that this is our decision and thats that.
> 
> But so far ive told me mam who said we cant name her that its horrible and when i told her we've already decided she turned round and said well i hope u change ure mind and walked away. OH dad said it was a horrible name and hopes we realize he will not be callin her that he said he will think up a nickname to call her, excuse me but Thio is our daughters name and he will call her by her name!!! ive heard that she will be bullied at school ive heard that all ppl will think about is the chipmunks and apparently all anybody will think about is some footballer that plays for arsenal.
> 
> The way ppl are reacting ud think id named her bluebell madonna or something i love her name so much but ppl are making me feel bad i dont want to change it i just wish ppl wud respect my choice its not THAT bad surly :(
> 
> Sorry for the long rant guys

Wow I could have written this post myself, my family are exactly the same! Nobody likes the name me and my husband chose for our son :( My stupid brother even had the cheek to tell me and my husband to discuss changing the name! I got the "Oh we won't be calling him that name then" and the "Oh he will get bullied with a name like that" too. They threatened also that they will make up a nickname instead! Damn insulting!

It's only recently that my mum and brother who strongly dislike my sons name have finally started calling him by his proper name! I think they finally are used to it.

Ultimately they hate my sons name because it's not the English/Irish name they expected! They are so set in their ways! Ignore them hon, it is hurtful yes, but eventually they will get used to the name, just keep reminding them not to use "Nicknames" pull them up on it every time. You want your baby to know their real name as they grow up and nicknames will just confuse them.

Can you imagine my mum actually was cheeky enough to coo to my baby when is was 2 months old saying "What's his name again?" I answered and she went on to tell baby "Why did mummy choose that name for you, it's a silly name" I promptly took baby off of her and went home hardly saying a word. I think she got the message not to say such a thing again, because since then she stopped commenting on his name. xx


----------



## Tasha

Liesje said:


> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.

They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.

OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Liesje

Tasha said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...

I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school). 
Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.


----------



## The Alchemist

Liesje said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...

And MY opinion on YOUR opinion is that it stinks as well. But to each their own, sweetheart. It's not about using lo's as canvases. You know, there ARE people who name their child a name of good meaning. Everyone has their reasons. Jeez, who cares what people think! Do you really have that much time and energy worrying about other people's perception and judgment on a NAME.


----------



## Tasha

Liesje said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...

Well as far as I saw they didn't mention the Sulfur, they just didn't like it. It could of been the most unusual name ever or the most common it doesn't seem to be about that but rather them having a say.

Really if some is bullying someone because of their name then it is very likely that with a name that was for example Jack, the bully would bully them because of their hair colour, their teeth, their glasses, their build. A bully will find something.


----------



## Kasal

cant believe anyone would think that a girl would get bullied for havig the name thio, i dont think its that unusual at all. Rare yes but isnt there a name "theadora" anyway which id always shorten to theo, said same as thio, so ? :S


----------



## skc22

This is why I didn't tell anyone our name choice for LO until she was born. I'm sure some people would say it is an awful name, but I didn't want to know if they hated it. People are always going to be opinionated on names unfortunately, but they should respect it is your choice, has nothing to do with anyone else! And as for people who say that they aren't going to call the baby that name because they don't like it, how rude and disrespectful!!!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Post removed by admin - Inappropriate forum behaviour.


----------



## Jleanne

I feel your frustration! 

Firstly i think the name is beautiful and like you said its your baby and your choice. Me and my partner have had a hard time with the name we have chosen for our little boy. At first it upset me and even made me feel embarrassed to tell people what we had chosen when they would ask. But i have now come to realise that firstly women are the worst people to ask for an opinion as unfortunately many of us cant just keep our negative comments to ourselves. I think once the baby is here people fall in love with the baby not the name. My partners mum really didnt like the name we chose and tried to talk us out of it, but since we put our foot down and learnt to stand up for ourselves and be proud of the name we have chosen for our son she seems to have taken it on board and gotten used to it. 
When i was at school i longed to have a different name and was always jealous of the kids that had unique names. 
I agree with ginger-bee.....If a bully wants to bully someone they will find something. 

I just think thank god for women like us that arent scared to be different or there would be a world full of people all the named the same. 

I dont expect people not ot have an opinion and i can quite happily accept that not some people just dont like a name, but its when they are rude about it or try and make you feel like a bad parent for suggesting such a thing.

Proudly Naming our little boy Knight Finley

xxxx


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Jleanne! Knight Finley is an AWESOME name! I quite like it, and good job to you and your partner for the creativity, and care, that you've chosen your baby's name with! :hug:


p.s. BnB- I understand the infraction, but couldn't you have just edited the post since it was literally just the last sentence that was excluding others? It was a pretty alright post until then, I think. :shrug:


----------



## Jleanne

Ginger_Bee

Thankyou so much! Although ive learnt not to listen to negative comments its still a great feeling when someone says they like the name. I also think kids are a good judge of names when i asked my 7 year old nephew if he liked the name, he had a sulked because he was jealous because he wanted to be called knight!

xxxxx


----------



## Ginger_Bee

That's a-dorable! Teehee! Name jealousy from a 7 year old! Been there! :D


----------



## gaer

I have a very unusual name, so do my brothers. It gets old sometimes saying it three times to every new person I meet, spelling it 2-3 times etc. I hated it growing up. Now its just me. Sometimes I say a 'sounds the same' name and mess with people a bit... lol, thats fun.
Ill say "my names Gaerwen", they say "Caroline?" I say "yup" and they look at me for a moment cause they know thats not what they heard the first time...lol

Mine is said 'Gaerwen' sounds like where-when, my brothers are Dunstan and Gareth. 

I had more ppl bully me for my shyness than my name. I say name your kids a NAME, not a thing, dont make up spelling that is confusing or phonetically challenging, lol. 
I like the name Thio.


----------



## verona

If you want to name your child Thio then do it, she wont get bullied more because of it. As a PP said kids can get bullied for pretty much anything. No one had heard of my name when i was growing up and I wouldn't say i got much stick for it! I think Thio is a lovely name x


----------



## moonbeam_sea

:hugs: I think Thio is lovely. It is a variant of one of my favorite names of all time Theodosia (which for some reason I couldn't quite convince my hubby to name our daughter). Also as the daughter of a chemist, I wouldn't have minded a name that had a chemical flavor to it, either, even if some sulfur containing compounds aren't the best smelling, sulfur itself is pretty and a very useful element. ;-) There is also a Thio River, so that is nice, too. If you like the name, go for it. Kids will be teased for anything, so I really wouldn't let that stop you. Good luck, and I'm so sorry your family are being such pains about the name.


----------



## Lenny

Liesje said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...

Have u ever looked up what ure name means? cos to be perfectly honest i never have. i will say if u look up the name Theo it means a divine gift or gods gift we are just spelling her name diffrently. 

If your going to be bullied at school its gonna happen doesnt matter what happens i was bullied at school for being to fat then to skinny then to shy. i remember one of the popular girls was called Stevie she never got bullied. Ive just gotta hope i can raise my daughter to be able to fend for herself when she gets older and i dont believe thats got anything to do with her name its all to do with what i teach her as she grows.

ow and i dont think anybody in a interview would turn around and say ow btw we cant hire u ure names just to weird did u no it ment sulfur lol


----------



## Liesje

Lenny said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Have u ever looked up what ure name means? cos to be perfectly honest i never have. i will say if u look up the name Theo it means a divine gift or gods gift we are just spelling her name diffrently.
> 
> If your going to be bullied at school its gonna happen doesnt matter what happens i was bullied at school for being to fat then to skinny then to shy. i remember one of the popular girls was called Stevie she never got bullied. Ive just gotta hope i can raise my daughter to be able to fend for herself when she gets older and i dont believe thats got anything to do with her name its all to do with what i teach her as she grows.
> 
> *ow and i dont think anybody in a interview would turn around and say ow btw we cant hire u ure names just to weird did u no it ment sulfur lol*Click to expand...

You're right because they may not even get an interview. I never knew the importance of naming a person before I worked for a headhunting firm, but as unfair as it is, people with "unique" names get significantly less interview opportunities than people with ordinary names. 
So while your child's name is entirely up to you, you shouldn't just name your baby out of spite. It's not about who's right and who's wrong, it's about intentionally dishing your kid a disadvantage. 
Perhaps I'm a little biased because my parents gave me a moronily "unique" name that no one can pronounce? :shrug: lol 
And yes I have looked up its meaning, because all of my clients ask me every effing day wanting to know if I'm foreign or my parents were just white trash...:coffee:


----------



## Beckys1990

I think these days lots of children have very different names... Theo/Thio isn't really unusual. It's one of baby's names in that film 'what to expect when you're expecting' I work in a nursery and trust me that name wouldn't stick out compared to what some people name their kids! :)


----------



## Lenny

Liesje said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Have u ever looked up what ure name means? cos to be perfectly honest i never have. i will say if u look up the name Theo it means a divine gift or gods gift we are just spelling her name diffrently.
> 
> If your going to be bullied at school its gonna happen doesnt matter what happens i was bullied at school for being to fat then to skinny then to shy. i remember one of the popular girls was called Stevie she never got bullied. Ive just gotta hope i can raise my daughter to be able to fend for herself when she gets older and i dont believe thats got anything to do with her name its all to do with what i teach her as she grows.
> 
> *ow and i dont think anybody in a interview would turn around and say ow btw we cant hire u ure names just to weird did u no it ment sulfur lol*Click to expand...
> 
> You're right because they may not even get an interview. I never knew the importance of naming a person before I worked for a headhunting firm, but as unfair as it is, people with "unique" names get significantly less interview opportunities than people with ordinary names.
> So while your child's name is entirely up to you, you shouldn't just name your baby out of spite. It's not about who's right and who's wrong, it's about intentionally dishing your kid a disadvantage.
> Perhaps I'm a little biased because my parents gave me a moronily "unique" name that no one can pronounce? :shrug: lol
> And yes I have looked up its meaning, because all of my clients ask me every effing day wanting to know if I'm foreign or my parents were just white trash...:coffee:Click to expand...

i would never name my child out of spite. I dont think Thio is that strange at all i mean yes there arnt many children around with that name but ive heard far more "unique" names than that. If i really thought it would cause her hell at school and prevent her from getting a job i would never name her that but its just Thio its not like i wanna name her number 16 bus shelter or anything which apparently someone did name there child in new zealand lol


----------



## Cetarari

I like Thio :) I wanted to call sprout Thea if he/she's a girl, but DH is stubbornly refusing. I think we're going to end up with a 'safe' name, which a sort of understand since outside Wales my name isn't common and I end up having to spell it all the time. I'd also like a name special to us and at this rate, if sprout is a girl we're in trouble. I guess I'm going to have to keep working on him!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hiya i came across these names last night while looking at names and tgese reminded me of you so thought i would share xx

Thao
Theanna
Theola
Theona
Theron


----------



## The Alchemist

Liesje said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Have u ever looked up what ure name means? cos to be perfectly honest i never have. i will say if u look up the name Theo it means a divine gift or gods gift we are just spelling her name diffrently.
> 
> If your going to be bullied at school its gonna happen doesnt matter what happens i was bullied at school for being to fat then to skinny then to shy. i remember one of the popular girls was called Stevie she never got bullied. Ive just gotta hope i can raise my daughter to be able to fend for herself when she gets older and i dont believe thats got anything to do with her name its all to do with what i teach her as she grows.
> 
> *ow and i dont think anybody in a interview would turn around and say ow btw we cant hire u ure names just to weird did u no it ment sulfur lol*Click to expand...
> 
> You're right because they may not even get an interview. I never knew the importance of naming a person before I worked for a headhunting firm, but as unfair as it is, people with "unique" names get significantly less interview opportunities than people with ordinary names.
> So while your child's name is entirely up to you, you shouldn't just name your baby out of spite. It's not about who's right and who's wrong, it's about intentionally dishing your kid a disadvantage.
> Perhaps I'm a little biased because my parents gave me a moronily "unique" name that no one can pronounce? :shrug: lol
> And yes I have looked up its meaning, because all of my clients ask me every effing day wanting to know if I'm foreign or my parents were just white trash...:coffee:Click to expand...

Maybe your views are different on this because YOU grew up not liking your name, Liesje. And name trends are really changing, dear. A lot of these influences are from celebrities and sports. I don't know where you got your statistics from about people with unique names have less interview opportunities. That's just discriminating against that person. Maybe that's how it is over where you live. At any rate, if I knew a company judges its applicants over their names, then I'd rather not even try because it is just wrong in so many ways. Anyway, that's illegal where I am from. But let's go back to you. I really feel you are so against unique names because you grew up always explaining yourself to people. I think you should leave her alone about her chosen name for her daughter. In the future, unique names will become trendy and "normal".

Sorry, hun. You can't shove your opinion down someone's throat. You, my dear, just gotta learn to say, "Okay, if that's what you like, then so be it." Everyone has different opinions and ideas on names. You have yours and she has hers. You can't try to change her decision. What's done is done.


----------



## Mummy2B21

_I would'nt listen to what people say hun if they have nothing nice to say, You should name your daughter what you are happy with and not worry about anyone elses opinion  Good luck hun x
_


----------



## AP

Mummy2B21 - Please note


> Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members. Any member who is intentionally disruptive may have their account restricted or banned without warning.


----------



## maidelyn

As a scientist I do automatically think of sulphur when I see thio and if it's spelled like that then I would presume the pronounciation would be Fi-oh, not Fee-oh. It's a lovely name though - I may have to add theo to my baby name list :D


----------



## Liesje

The Alchemist said:


> Maybe your views are different on this because YOU grew up not liking your name, Liesje. And name trends are really changing, dear. A lot of these influences are from celebrities and sports. I don't know where you got your statistics from about people with unique names have less interview opportunities. That's just discriminating against that person. Maybe that's how it is over where you live. At any rate, if I knew a company judges its applicants over their names, then I'd rather not even try because it is just wrong in so many ways. Anyway, that's illegal where I am from. But let's go back to you. I really feel you are so against unique names because you grew up always explaining yourself to people. I think you should leave her alone about her chosen name for her daughter. In the future, unique names will become trendy and "normal".
> 
> Sorry, hun. You can't shove your opinion down someone's throat. You, my dear, just gotta learn to say, "Okay, if that's what you like, then so be it." Everyone has different opinions and ideas on names. You have yours and she has hers. You can't try to change her decision. What's done is done.

Don't call me "dear". I'm not your teeny-bopper friend. I know you can call me whatever you want because I'm "not the boss of you". Whatever. 
As for where I got my statistics from, we get them from the US (where you're from) because in Canada keeping such stats is illegal. As I mentioned before, working in a headhunting firm (you know, peope who call "y'all" for interviews?) there were many subject relevant studies and articles floating around. Most of them on the topic of racism, and in the country that you claim discrimination is illegal, studies have shown that applicants with traditional white sounding names where 10 times more likely to be called for an interview than black or Mexican sounding names. I don't make the rules and I don't hire for every company in America.
I'm not trying to shove my opinion down anyone's throat, just saying before someone goes out to name their kid Da'quisha, North Tonawanda or Anfery, etc. they might wanna at least google the name first, because as creative and unique sounding it makes YOU, they have to live with it.


----------



## The Alchemist

*@Liesja* - I don't think all kids/adults with unique/uncommon names don't like their name. There are people who grew to accept and love their name. One name may sound appealing to a person whereas the same name may sound odd to another. You may never understand why that person likes unique names, but that's why differences exist: differences of opinions and ideas and preferences of names.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My name is Nikita and growing up it was EXTRELEY uncommon.i love my name.have never not got a job I went or applied for,and have never been judged before being seen/heard.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Well looks like the majority of.people here really like it hun and think you should go for it ))).x


----------



## pinklightbulb

I like it and didn't know the scientific 'version' so I can't be the only one that wouldn't pass a thought to that. Go for it!


----------



## MetalMaiden

I like it :) if there are girls out there named Ryan, then there could definitely be some Thio/Theo's :) 

:flower:

xx


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies! 
I like odd names as well!! 

Do y'all like the name bentlie Elizabeth Boudreaux? 

It's set in stone just wanted yalls option lot people like it but I go a rude comment from oh aunt!!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Honestly, it has NOTHING to do with anyone else what you decide to name your child. 

It irritates me when people do this, especially those who have had their own children. They have had their opportunity to name their children, and it is now your turn. 

My mum spent 4 hours giving me names she liked - and when I told her that we had chosen our names - and we were keeping them secret - she said that I should "hold some names I liked in reserve, and when the baby was born and I'd gone through, my DH would let me choose one of those names instead"....

Errrrmmmm - we chose our children's names together, and I love them! I think she was hoping I'd choose one of hers instead. 

A friend of mine side stepped all of this, by asking people to put names suggestions "into an envelope" and they would consider them once the baby was born, and they had "seen what the baby suited". 

I think "envelope" really meant "bin" because they took a couple of days to name their child, and neither of the names were any of the ones suggested by friends and family. It just meant they got no hassle at all and were free to make their own choices. 

THey wil get over it, just don't let them get to you. 

I also think Thio is a lovely name - for what it's worth. 

x


----------



## Jobean03

I actively dislike unusual/made up names, and I don't get the controversy over Thio at all. It looks like it sounds, it doesn't have some horrible double meaning (see awful names post) and it looks feminine and pretty to me. The grandparents will adapt. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Jobean03

Lenny said:


> Thank you guys iam still getting stick off everybody but we are coping well. i dont understand that like how everybody says Thio is a boys name yet nobody complains when ppl name there girls Charlie its the same thing. In my small town ive never met a boy or a girl called Thio so its not like she'll be in a classroom full of boys named Thio or anything.

Maybe that's why I like it. My girl will be named Charlie. :)


----------



## Sarahcake

I dont see any issue at all with the name Thio? There is far more outlandish things you could have chosen!

I wish I was named something a little different myself. Go ahead and shout 'Sarah' in your local town....have a look at how many women turn around? It was that bad I was Sarah #5 in my class in school alone! 

And honestly, those people/companies that would seek to discriminate against someone when she's older based on name alone, are not the people that you want to be working for. 

If I were in your shoes - id go ahead and call her Thio :)


----------



## Lenny

Thank you guys reading these has really made me smile i love our daughters name but ive just decided to not bother tellin anybody from now on when ppl ask i just say we havnt got a name yet cos to be honest there opinion isnt going to matter to me all its going to do is make me feel bad and i dont see why i should let that happen. 

Thio Grace Roberts is our baby girls name and i think its beautiful :happydance:


----------



## aimeefolds

The Alchemist said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> If people are giving YOU that much crap about it, just think of the person that has to sport that name their whole life.
> We just gave our son a boring common name so people wouldn't judge him or his family, and to be honest, no one calls him by his name, just his nickname.
> 
> They are giving them stick because for some reason many relatives believe they have a RIGHT to a say in a child's name. They dont and so she shouldnt change it just because of that.
> 
> OP Thio is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I would hope if I ever tried to name my child "containing sulfur" (which is what Thio means), that they would put etiquette aside and try to stop me. Children aren't canvases for parents to express their creativity and uniqueness... They too will become adults one day and try to look for a job (or not want to get teased in school).
> Also if my parents named me Thio I'd be kind insulted... Sulfur isn't one of the nicest chemical elements, it stinks pretty bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Have u ever looked up what ure name means? cos to be perfectly honest i never have. i will say if u look up the name Theo it means a divine gift or gods gift we are just spelling her name diffrently.
> 
> If your going to be bullied at school its gonna happen doesnt matter what happens i was bullied at school for being to fat then to skinny then to shy. i remember one of the popular girls was called Stevie she never got bullied. Ive just gotta hope i can raise my daughter to be able to fend for herself when she gets older and i dont believe thats got anything to do with her name its all to do with what i teach her as she grows.
> 
> *ow and i dont think anybody in a interview would turn around and say ow btw we cant hire u ure names just to weird did u no it ment sulfur lol*Click to expand...
> 
> You're right because they may not even get an interview. I never knew the importance of naming a person before I worked for a headhunting firm, but as unfair as it is, people with "unique" names get significantly less interview opportunities than people with ordinary names.
> So while your child's name is entirely up to you, you shouldn't just name your baby out of spite. It's not about who's right and who's wrong, it's about intentionally dishing your kid a disadvantage.
> Perhaps I'm a little biased because my parents gave me a moronily "unique" name that no one can pronounce? :shrug: lol
> And yes I have looked up its meaning, because all of my clients ask me every effing day wanting to know if I'm foreign or my parents were just white trash...:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe your views are different on this because YOU grew up not liking your name, Liesje. And name trends are really changing, dear. A lot of these influences are from celebrities and sports. I don't know where you got your statistics from about people with unique names have less interview opportunities. That's just discriminating against that person. Maybe that's how it is over where you live. At any rate, if I knew a company judges its applicants over their names, then I'd rather not even try because it is just wrong in so many ways. Anyway, that's illegal where I am from. But let's go back to you. I really feel you are so against unique names because you grew up always explaining yourself to people. I think you should leave her alone about her chosen name for her daughter. In the future, unique names will become trendy and "normal".
> 
> Sorry, hun. You can't shove your opinion down someone's throat. You, my dear, just gotta learn to say, "Okay, if that's what you like, then so be it." Everyone has different opinions and ideas on names. You have yours and she has hers. You can't try to change her decision. What's done is done.Click to expand...



I agree that people have the right to name their child whatever they see fit, but all of these "unique" names and trendy names of the future I just don't get. I think you should really think about name meaning, pronunciation (will people say "tio" like uncle in spanish for her whole life?), and spelling. Names do affect a child/ future adult for their whole entire life.. names that are "cute" for babies generally do not fair well for adults. 
Also, as a teacher, I know kids will find ANYTHING to bully others about.. so, why make it so easy for them? You don't have to be like everyone else.. but don't set them up for it. 

ON that note.. what about some nice girl's names that can get shortened into nice names? 

Josephine = Jo or Joey 
Theadora = Thea
Natalie = Talia 

Just some ideas. I just know my name Aimee.. means "loved or beloved friend" and that was always really special to me.. I just think its nice when a name has a nice meaning beyond a nice sound. 

Honestly, whatever you do, its your choice ultimately.. but I know I always appreciate different perspectives and thought I'd share my two cents..


----------



## Abigailly

Having taken basic chemistry, I couldn't call my child Thio.

I'm sorry if you've not heard this but thio means lacking oxygen and containing sulfur.


----------



## Aliciaxo

I love the name :) Don't let anyone tell you different!


----------



## katieeandbump

I actually thought it was a boys name but i do like it. Its not that unusual that your child will get bulied for it? Like fair enough i could see people points if it was a stupid made up name but its just a more unique/normal name! I wish i was given a really cool name when i was born. I like the thought of people being able to know who people are refereing to with just your 1st name.. nothing worse than 'oh which *** are you talking about... like you knowww the one with the big nose' haha! anyway its your child u name her what u like :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Thio/Theo or however you want to spell it, is not that farfetched as a name! I just think it gets tomatoes thrown at it is because of gender. Some of you who oppose it keeps bringing up Thio's meaning, but OP already said it is of Theo. 

Gosh, it's really a up and coming name. People just have trouble with it because the sound of it suggests male name, yet please, don't forget there are just as much male turned female names these days. 

Back in the day, people made ruckus over Billie/Billy or other "male" names for a little girl. Yet, here we are naming or kids male names that have became quite popular; "always explaining" the name to people has died out, you don't get that much snarl from people. 

But then it seems it's okay to let these names slide if taken from tv shows or movies, like the name Madison in the movie with Tom Hanks and Daryl Hannah (Splash, 1984). 

Then there's surnames as female names, male nicknames as female names, and etc. 

And......people with "foreign" names like me (Sakina), albeit femme, always have to explain the name. 

Thio/Theo is really light of an issue. One of these days, it'll become popular. The media always makes it viral (haha). One day, OP's chosen name for her dd will become just as "standard" and "normal" as Madison, Addison, Reese, Cameron, or Taylor for girls. 

On a side note, OP already is set in stone with Thio. Not sure why there are suggestions being made to give her dd a different name after she already made a final post, Thio it is.

Sorry to burst some of your bubbles, but it's 2012 and things have changed, names are one. 

Met a cute girl named Seve (seh-VAY). I thought it was "seeve" or "seevee". But no. And that was it. Seve corrected me (she's only 4 or 5), she is proud of her name and she knows it's male but she wears and says it proudly. It's derived from Severino or Severus, which is an old ancient family name but it came from a Roman saint. 

A male name I'd really consider naming a future dd would be Stevie, after Steve (my OH). I really don't give a hoot what people will think, as everyone has their opinions on names in general. Some are just not diversified, which may be good or bad. Snaring at someone else's name or their future kid's name only makes you appear unacceptably narrow-minded. 

It's rude to keep giving suggestions of other names when one has already announced their final decision. 

-_-


----------



## Lenny

I dont think ill hear much about her name once she is here ppl i work with and my relatives seem to think as long as shes not here there free to take the mick out of the name ive chosen for my daughter and if i get upset then iam being silly cos it was only a joke but its my daughter there talking about!! i dont no why ppl find it ok its not respectful and i wouldnt dream of taking the mick out of someones name. 

Thio isnt a strange name to me i just cant get my head round the amount of shock and bad words ive heard about her name. Once Thio gets old enough iam sure she'll make sure ppl get her name right. Eva (my stepdaughter) has had ppl call her Ava and Evie and she always corrects them and she makes sure they never do it again i think once uve been corrected by a child u do well to remember next time lol


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Lenny. I think when we are pregnant and chose 'the name' we connect it with our baby, our baby becomes Thio or whatever name where as the two are seperate things for other, Thio is a baby name and your bump is your baby. It is silly to me because she IS Thio.

You are right she will correct people, my daughters I have here are Naomi-Mae and Kaysie Blossom, well if anyone says Naomi then my daughter will say its Naomi-Mae and Kaysie Blossom (she is only four) just wont answer unless you use both names even though it isnt a hyphenated name :haha:


----------



## Happy_mama

if you like the name then go for it. it's not a crazy name, a made up name nor does it have an apostrophe in it :winkwink:

the best thing to do is keep it to yourself now. once your baby is born i doubt anyone would be rude enough to make fun of it x


----------



## Lenny

Happy_mama said:


> if you like the name then go for it. it's not a crazy name, a made up name nor does it have an apostrophe in it :winkwink:
> 
> the best thing to do is keep it to yourself now. once your baby is born i doubt anyone would be rude enough to make fun of it x

Yeah thats what iam doing iam not gonna bother telling anybody else cos i get told its my hormones when i get angry or upset that ppl take the mick out of her name which i dont think is fair at all :(


----------

